
Ask HN: How to make opportunity out of Brexit? - kuro-kuris
Hi HN,<p>I am an EU national working in London at the beginning of my career working as data scientist for a startup I am crippled by fear of Brexit, how could I make an opportunity from this fear?<p>I am worried about the London startup ecosystem shrivelling from the economic fallout and hostile immigration environment.<p>Thanks for your advice HN!
======
m23khan
While things could get complicated, it seems worldwide, STEM careers,
especially IT, seems to adhere to a more-friendly policy for foreign workers.

Besides, it is UK, not some unstable, backwater nation that would rush to
cancel work permits and kick out foreigners.

